# New Round of SamKnows?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Did anybody do it before?

Did it work out OK for you?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I got a router (Netgear WNR3500L) out of it, but it has issues with port forwarding so I just use it as a bridge. When they finish this round of testing I get to keep it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

They've been saying there's going to be a new round for a while now. I've been signed up for six months or more and haven't heard a peep one way or the other.

I tried re-registering but they said that my e-mail address was already registered.


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

I've been on for almost a year. The router works fine. I get a monthly report about my ISP's performance. 

I signed up, received a reply in about 2 weeks, received the white box router about a week after that.

No issues here.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I have five static IPs with my DSL service. I got the Netgear router and hooked it up with its own IP. I use it for in-house wireless and the sling box. I prefer to not have my personal PC hooked up because, although they claim it is private, I don't trust anyone. It seems to deliver accurate results for me and the device works fine for what I need. Port forwarding did work fine for the Slingbox...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

They're saying it should go between your modem and router:

http://www.testmyisp.com/installation.html

My modem is also a 4 port router. From there I go to a GigaBit switch and then out to the LAN.

Is there any reason I couldn't do this?

PC >> Switch >> Modem/Router port 1

White Box >> Modem/Router port 2

Since they're doing their own test loads, why is it necessary for the PCs to be connected through it?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

bobnielsen said:


> I got a router (Netgear WNR3500L) out of it, but it has issues with port forwarding so I just use it as a bridge. When they finish this round of testing I get to keep it.


Apparently the new one is something different:



> *Can I use the Whitebox to connect directly to the internet?
> *
> No. The SamKnows whitebox is not a broadband modem or router. It operates as a bridge and connects to your existing router.
> 
> ...


http://www.testmyisp.com/faq.html


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

That is quite a bit different. The Netgear used previously runs open source firmware, to which they have added the reporting feature. The bridge mode required an update. The configuration pages look similar to other Netgear routers. I could input port forwarding entries, but they weren't saved. I have another Netgear (WNDR4000) which has the same problem, even with DD-WRT firmware.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

They still say Open Source:



> *Does SamKnows make use of any GPL licenced software, and are the sources available?*
> 
> This product makes use of GPL licenced software. Complete source code for all GPL components and those that link to GPL licenced libraries are available at https://files.samknows.com/~gpl/


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I signed up originally and never heard anything except for thanking me for signing up.

- Merg


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I currently have the Netgear SamKnows WhiteBox behind my Ubee DOCSIS 3.0 TWC Cable Modem. I've had no problems with it. I turned off its DHCP server though. I prefer that the Ubee does it. So basically the WhiteBox acts as a switch and WiFi access point. There is also one more switch strung directly from the Ubee to my media/server closet. I've had very few problems with it, especially compared to the two Linksys/Cisco products it replaced.

Kevin


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I've been using the original Sam Knows router as my primary network hub for at least a year (or whenever they started it). It works fine as a consumer grade router. I even changed ISPs from Centurylink DSL to TWC Roadrunner with no hiccups.

One nice feature they added was the ability to temporarily disable testing for a period of time - quite useful for the work at home types.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

No privacy issues?

No black SUVs with dark tinted windows cruising by after you rag on a politician on some discussion board?

I'm not too keen on giving Unka Sammy too much info on where I go on the web.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You're misunderstanding what they're doing with them - it's simply testing your broadband connection - no website data is being reported to anyone.

I will say that when a test is running - your network is saturated.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

scooper said:


> You're misunderstanding what they're doing with them - it's simply testing your broadband connection - no website data is being reported to anyone.
> 
> I will say that when a test is running - your network is saturated.


Yeah I just wish they allowed you to plug it in next to your router so you could block ports form your computers from that device. Instead they want your devices to plug directly into it....

Really dont want to have to go through re configuring all my stuff again as far as QoS and ports and such, if they even allow that. Likely just hook the thing off to the side of my current Gig router and let it do its thing, if I get one...


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

I have the same route bobneilsen has. It is sitting behind my ATT 2Wire Uverse DSL Router.

Works great. All hard wire connections go into it. Only my wireless connections go straight to my ATT Router. And those are sparse connections. Had some inital setup issues as both wanted to use the same subnet. But once past that it has been fine.

No black vans or strange phone calls. And I like the monthly update emails.

Short of inital install, it is basically, set it and forget it.


----------



## amh84 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been using a Sam Knows for over a year and haven't had any issues. I get the monthly broadband report which provides good insight as to the quality of service I receive from my DSL provider. 

Pretty good router for the average home user.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

huh. yeah that's different than my Netgear SamKnows.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

So, they send you a link to a speed test saying that if you pass it, you get a box.

You pass the test, then hear nothing.

Do you get a box or not? If so, how long?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It seems safe to say that they're not conscripting anyone new at this time. I've been on the list since last Spring.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've been in the project for over a year but dropped out last month. In the February performance report they had this:



> Thanks to your participation, Phase 1 of the SamKnows Measuring Broadband America Project was a huge success! We are grateful for your continued participation as we commence Phase II of the Project.
> 
> We would like to bring your attention to a change in the information that will be released. As part of Phase II, your Whitebox IP protocol address may be shared with third parties. This information is incredibly beneficial to academics and researchers. Please note that your IP protocol address does not constitute Personal Information, thus there is no change to the Terms and Conditions to which you have already agreed.
> 
> ...


What ticked me off was there was no option to opt out of this if you didn't want them to share your IP address so I pulled out of the program.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

My "failed web requests" are consistent at 11.11? Centurylink has no clue what that is!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^ Huh?


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> ^^^ Huh?


Here you go!


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks like my "failed web requests" (whatever that is) have improved?


----------

